# If only....



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

If only this wasww possible for southerners


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

sorry here it is


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I wish


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Outty does pretty good. Wonder what tires he's using...kinda looks like XTRs.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

It's not all fun and games guys...here I am this evening finishing a street near my house:




Actually this is still fun :13:


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

you guys are crazy! i would love to be able to ride mud all year round. where i live its the prairies so all our snow out in a field is packed to hard to push like the fist vid but to soft to stay on top


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

wow, looks like fun, wish we could get 4 to 5 inches here in georgia, much less the few feet of snow that im seeing in this vid :bigok:


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Outty does pretty good. Wonder what tires he's using...kinda looks like XTRs.


 
Between the roost and the wheel spin I cant tell what kinda tire it is!!LOL,,,,snow is all fun in south MS until the power goes out and ALL your family is piled up at your house cause you have gas heat and hot water!!!!


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Osta runs 29.5's typically... I think thats them on thurrrr


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

DjScrimm said:


> Osta runs 29.5's typically... I think thats them on thurrrr


x2. That guy has some awesome wheeling videos. Still think my favorite is the lime brute with 29.5s and a muzzy going through their swamp (forgot name). Those guys know how to drop the hammer and not worry about breaking anything.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks like laws on the second vid.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That stuff is VERY powdery!!! Looks like fun though!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You guys can enjoy that....just drive a few miles north


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Big D said:


> You guys can enjoy that....just drive a few miles north


Few miles.....about 1800 for me. hehe


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

too cold for me.... i like to ride shirtless if at all possible!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Beachcruiser said:


> Few miles.....about 1800 for me. hehe


But it would be soooooo worth it.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

Big D said:


> But it would be soooooo worth it.


yea i believe i would have to stop by Saskatchewan first to drop one of those huge whitetails :rocketwhore:, before going to play in the snow on the quad


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

See, you got it all figured out. Hunting, ice fishing, winter camping AND quadding...heck rent a ski-doo and call yourself a Canadian.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol, you all would drive around in it for MAYBE a day and want to leave.. fresh snow is fun to go through like that, but isn't easy on the bike.. also once someone has gone through the trail, by the next morning after its frozen its like following ruts the whole trip...snowmobiles are much funner for snow


----------

